# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  What's the Likelihood of the Singularity? Part Three: A Simulated World - Forbes (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

Forbes (blog)*What's the Likelihood of the Singularity? Part Three: A Simulated World**Forbes (blog)*More likely than hooking your computer to a machine, though, in my view would be the development of a drug that allows for *lucid dreaming* like in the film Inception. The brain can already simulate reality in dreams  why bother replicating that in a *...***

----------

